
IBM will no longer offer, develop, or research facial recognition technology - shirappu
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/8/21284683/ibm-no-longer-general-purpose-facial-recognition-analysis-software
======
tellarin
Previous HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23462568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23462568)

